# Dorico Percussion Map Help



## Ryan Fultz (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm currently trying to take multiple percussion and reduce them to a single 5 - staff line as seen on this page:






Staff labels for percussion kits


The staff labels shown for percussion kit staves depend on how kits are presented in your project. Kits can be presented as five-line staves, grids, and as single-line instruments.




steinberg.help






However, no matter what I seem to do in the percussion kit I can't seem to get it to display as anything other than the grid layout. I created a new file to try and get it from scratch and still nothing. 

It seems perpetually stuck to the grid view no matter what I do. If I switch up the order of the instruments in the 5-line staff or single line instrument grid it continues to ignore the percussion arrangement and holds to the grid version.

Is there something I am missing to get it to switch? No amount of hitting the "apply" button will change anything.


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Dec 11, 2020)

I have solved this, I had to go to the layout and change the setting under Percussion in the "Players" section.

I can't believe how I looked for a solid 1 hour online, posted this, and then immediately found my solution.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 11, 2020)

Sorry you had the problem. I struggled for a while with this, too. It's a powerful thing once you know about it.

**Leigh


----------



## Ryan Fultz (Dec 11, 2020)

Leigh said:


> Sorry you had the problem. I struggled for a while with this, too. It's a powerful thing once you know about it.
> 
> **Leigh




Overall I am really liking dorico over finale which I had previously used, but as always with notation software there's some things that really make you wonder why they chose that route for doing something.


----------



## Leigh (Dec 11, 2020)

I started with Finale 1 (whenever that was) and then dumped it for Sibelius in 2013 and then dumped Sibelius for Dorico in 2017. I mostly like the Dorico approach even though I'm composing and not trying to do engraved music. As I've said elsewhere, I strongly recommend that you get an El Gato StreamDeck (StreamDeck) and Notation Express (Notation Express) if you haven't already.

**Leigh


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Dec 12, 2020)

Ryan Fultz said:


> Overall I am really liking dorico over finale which I had previously used, but as always with notation software there's some things that really make you wonder why they chose that route for doing something.



Yes, my take so far has been that there seem to be many things that are tucked away in odd places. Overall, the click-count to get things done seems excessive in this program. Just something as simple as renaming an instrument on a stave, or even worse on a percussion kit is loaded with headaches.


----------

